# What's on her?



## DSZ (Feb 14, 2016)

My female ghost shrimp has a deep red band around the base of her tail... What's it from?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

It's hard to tell, but it might be normal colouration on the shrimp. I've had a few ghost shrimp before and they often get orange or red stripes or dots on them or even green speckles.

Check out this pic here to see the dotted orange/red lines on this ghost shrimp's tail to see if it's similar to yours.


----------



## DSZ (Feb 14, 2016)

She has dots on her tail and bands around her antennas but this came out of nowhere and is a lot darker which is why I got concerned


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Do you have updates on the shrimp?


----------



## DSZ (Feb 14, 2016)

She passed yesterday :/ it's very odd. I deal with ghost shrimp almost on a daily basis and I've never seen anything like it. The only thing I can gather is one of my fish grabbed her and let go and it was some sort of internal bleeding.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Ahh :\ sorry to hear that


----------

